

Ants follow Fermat's principle of least time - levlandau
http://phys.org/news/2013-04-ants-fermat-principle.html

======
leephillips
The original is better:
[http://www.plosone.org/article/info%3Adoi%2F10.1371%2Fjourna...](http://www.plosone.org/article/info%3Adoi%2F10.1371%2Fjournal.pone.0059739#close)

Highly recommended if you enjoy variational principles in physics and are at
all interested in biology/cooperative phenomena.

